# Dragon APX vs. Smith I/O



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in search of a new set of goggles and narrowed the choice down to either the Dragon APXs or the Smith I/Os (will get last year's model to save some chedda).

Anyone have experience with both and can compare/contrast? Or at least have experience with one and can chime in?

I've had Oakley A-Frames for years but decided to switch it up.

My face is med-large so it sounds like either option will work for me. Does it just become a matter of preference or are there some distinct differences between the two?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have both and also the VZ fishbowl. They all function great as a good goggle is supposed to, I just noticed that the VZ lets more cold air in on my eyes and the smith's would fog just a little when I get super hot. But the main difference is how they fit your face. Some are just more comfortable than others but that could just be my face. lol


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Hurry

Smith I/O-New + two lenses $90


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

Either will be a big difference compared to your current gogs, you'll be happy regardless. But if you're comparing the two, the APX is definitely bigger than the I/O, so a better comparison set would be between the APXS and I/O, and the APX and I/OX. 

I can vouch for both APX and I/OX being brilliant goggles. Great field of view on both, top notch lens quality and they're both very comfortable (for me at least, I would say I have a m/l sized head?)

In the end you might just have to pick the one you like the look of best. Always best if you wear a helmet to try before you buy because they will align differently with the rim of your lid.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

ComaShell said:


> Either will be a big difference compared to your current gogs, you'll be happy regardless. But if you're comparing the two, the APX is definitely bigger than the I/O, so a better comparison set would be between the APXS and I/O, and the APX and I/OX.
> 
> I can vouch for both APX and I/OX being brilliant goggles. Great field of view on both, top notch lens quality and they're both very comfortable (for me at least, I would say I have a m/l sized head?)
> 
> In the end you might just have to pick the one you like the look of best. Always best if you wear a helmet to try before you buy because they will align differently with the rim of your lid.


The apx looks big from the outside but it's field of view from behind the lens is actually that of the i/o. I have the apx and iOx. I think when wearing them, the iOx has a wider field of view. I also like the smith lenses better. That's just my opinion though.

Edit. So I did a field of view test on both and I can factually state that the iOx had significantly wider field of view than the apx. It seems that because the apx come off your face so far with the foam from, that it actually blocks more in the sides.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is from other side.


----------



## Bsarosi (Jan 5, 2013)

So I'm taking everyone's advice and stopping by to try on the I/O, I/OX, APXS, and APX. I've got a pretty good hook-up on any of them for around $100-125 new with 2 lenses so it really becomes a matter of what fits my face best and is most comfortable since it sounds like the technology among them is comparable. I'm curious about the peripheral vision that ridinbend mentioned as well.


----------



## ComaShell (Mar 10, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Edit. So I did a field of view test on both and I can factually state that the iOx had significantly wider field of view than the apx. It seems that because the apx come off your face so far with the foam from, that it actually blocks more in the sides.


Ahh right, I tried my I/OX and my girlfriends APX last week but couldn't really tell the difference; mind you I didn't really focus on the peripherals. The only thing I was annoyed about was that hers fit better with my helmet and I think the hard case that comes with the Dragons is a nice touch. I lost my soft Smith case first day on the mountain last year


----------



## phiNole (Jan 20, 2016)

If this helps at all, I've owned the Dragon APX since this past summer and have used both the Green Ion and the Yellow Ion lenses depending on the conditions. The goggles have only partially fogged in the most humid and frigid conditions (and that was coupled with the fact that I was the hottest I've ever been from working so hard). The view is fantastic, peripheral vision is excellent, the lenses work wonderfully in their respective conditions, and the frames pair just fine with my Smith Variance helmet.

I have a small face, but surprisingly the APXS is tiny for me, perhaps it's made for women and children, but the APX should be fine on a medium/large face. It's a tad big for my small face, but I prefer that to the APXS where the foam liner was almost in my eyeball.

I have no experience with any other goggle, but thought this might be helpful in case you haven't yet made a decision.


----------

